
China's secret internment camps - kall1sto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMkHcZ5IwjU
======
thwg
This is not new. Things have been like this (but less systemic and organized)
for the Uighurs/Uyghurs for decades. The world collectively shrugs. Because,
to be honest, the West is the only part of the world where politicians
nominally cares about human rights. In other parts of the world, including
China and Muslim-majority countries, politicians don't even pretend they care.

And when the concept of human rights is applied to real people, some seem to
be more deserving than others. Muslims are certainly not the tribe Western
politicians most identify with.

As Mona Eltahawy wrote back in 2009 -- 10 years ago: If Only the Uighurs Were
Buddhist and China Was Israel.

link: [https://www.huffpost.com/entry/if-only-the-uighurs-
were_b_22...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/if-only-the-uighurs-
were_b_228125)

